# Planescape Players Wanted



## Luke Planewalker (Feb 18, 2008)

Biweekly group looking for players to fill out our numbers. Planescape expertise and supplemental books not necessary. Because of variable schedules, we rarely play at full capacity so we want a couple new players to ensure that we have at least three participating players at each session. We’re just switching our campaign to a Sigil based game, which makes it easy to explain the absence of various PCs from session to session. Sessions are held at my apartment in Elmhurst (a five minute walk from the Roosevelt Ave/Jackson Heigts stop [7, E, F, G, R, V trains]), generally from 1 pm to 5 or 6.

We use 3.5 edition with loose mechanics and role play. It’s Planescape, so the sky is the limit for PCs, though I discourage evil PCs unless I feel that a player is mature enough to handle it. Starting level is 3rd with most supplemental material allowed, though I often modify such rules to my comfort. There will be combat but there will also be plenty of faction politics and planar exploration. We don’t run the game by canon and we don’t run it by the Rules As Written; campaign specifics can be found here. If you’re interested, drop me an email (Not_My_Father@yahoo.com) telling me a little about yourself and what kind of character you’d like to play.


----------

